# E.Dehillerin cook shop paris



## steeley (Dec 4, 2012)

E.Dehillerin opened in 1820 as a cook shop in Paris and a must see for the gourmet in the city .
Still owned by the same family .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

What brought me to this post is i found there catalog from 1890.
besides all things copper and all types of molds . There is only one page with knives
which is understandable when a cook could just walk any number of knife shop in the city at that time.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Dec 4, 2012)

[/IMG]


and part of the catalog today still selling some of the same items.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Dec 4, 2012)

Just to add a knife shop but what is of interest is the women is a Remouleur (knife grinder )
kind of unheard of at that time.



[/IMG]

Oh La LA



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 5, 2012)

Really Really awesome post steeley!
I like the press thingy. I wonder what it is for.
I like seeing the current knives too. One of them looks kinda like a CCK cleaver I've seen or maybe even a Gude I've seen before too.
Love the history. I'm a history knerd!


----------



## steeley (Dec 5, 2012)

The two presses at top are # 70 is a duck press and # 69 is for shellfish and the bottom one is a veg passev


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 5, 2012)

I made a pilgrimage there a 4-5 years ago and would recommend it to be a stop if anyone is planning on going to Paris in the future.


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 5, 2012)

What an awesome shop. I hope it's OK if I add a few images to your thread Steeley. 

Dave


----------



## chinacats (Dec 5, 2012)

Heaven!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 5, 2012)

Great post. And that is a very cool shop to visit. I was there a little over a year ago, but didn't have room to bring back anything (but now I wish I had). 

Of course, now they do have a lot of sabatier-style knives lined up in boxes (they look pretty cheap), and the amount of food-forming tin things was bewildering. I liked the downstairs with all the big pans and roasting pans. 

As for the duck press, Bourdain picked up a duck press on one of his Layover episodes. They apparently put all the bones and stuff leftover after taking the meat off a duck, put it in the cylinder, and press. The press extracts all the juices from everything that is leftover and it is used in a sauce. 

k.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 5, 2012)

It's one of the coolest stores EVER! My wife was there a bit over a year ago, and she asked specifically about Nogents. They had none, didn't want to discuss them, and pointed her at the drawers and boxes full of knives that were Sab style. She said they seemed cheap and didn't get one for me, because the prices just didn't make sense. Unfortunately, I agreed with her when she told me this, and I peeked at their newest catalogue.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 5, 2012)

I asked at my hotel how to find the place and was told as a non-professional chef I didn't need to know! Bleeping French! Never made it there but it is on my list for whenever I make it to Paris again. I just won't be asking diddly from the hotel staff.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 5, 2012)

If you do, make sure you go into the "professional section" - the basement of the shop.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 5, 2012)

I will be going there next summer and I plan on picking up a few tin lined hand hammered copper saucepans (2.5mm) by Mauviel.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 5, 2012)

That place is definitely not in the low rent district!!!! Big place for what is essentially the city center.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 5, 2012)

Canadian said:


> I will be going there next summer and I plan on picking up a few tin lined hand hammered copper saucepans (2.5mm) by Mauviel.



Make sure to go to the Maille mustard shop too. They have mustard on tap.

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 5, 2012)

There's a little something in the Lucky Peach issue with mattrud's knives on the back about duck presses.


----------



## steeley (Dec 5, 2012)

I love when people add pictures to the post ! thanks 

the proper use of the duck press.



[/IMG]

Now on to more Knives they sell from the catalog



[/IMG]

The wall in the store .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Dec 5, 2012)

And a small area where a chef donated his knifes for show .



[/IMG]

A nice bit of copper.



[/IMG]


----------



## Lefty (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey...those look like Nogents, in the catalogue! Liars!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 5, 2012)

steeley said:


> And a small area where a chef donated his knifes for show .
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



From what I remember those knives on that red board where HUGE and that second one down didn't even look real. It looked like a knifemaker had it made as a prop. 

k.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 6, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Make sure to go to the Maille mustard shop too. They have mustard on tap.
> 
> k.



Ohhh Muuuustard!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 6, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> From what I remember those knives on that red board where HUGE and that second one down didn't even look real. It looked like a knifemaker had it made as a prop.
> 
> k.



If you ever seek out vintage nogents (or other chef's knife) they are almost always 12-13" in length. 

However, I get the impression that there are so many because they weren't used as frequently as smaller blades. Could be wrong though.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 6, 2012)

Canadian said:


> If you ever seek out vintage nogents (or other chef's knife) they are almost always 12-13" in length.



From what I remember, that thing was closer to 20 inches.

k.


----------



## steeley (Dec 7, 2012)

Just had to show mustard on tap.



[/IMG]

The shop



[/IMG]


----------



## Grunde (Mar 31, 2014)

Noodle Soup said:


> I asked at my hotel how to find the place and was told as a non-professional chef I didn't need to know! Bleeping French! Never made it there but it is on my list for whenever I make it to Paris again. I just won't be asking diddly from the hotel staff.



Yeah, be prepared for more of that when you eventually find the shop. If you manage to get any service at all, don't expect to get any questions answered without the initial sigh and eye-roll. 
Especially if you only talk English.

It is of course partly understandable that they develop this kind of attitude with so many tourists crowding up their store. But if you lie about being a pro bib gourmand-chef, like I did, they suddenly snap into service mode.

I would put of at least two or three hours for the visit. You need at least that to go through all the nooks and crannies of the shelves and the basement where you find the interesting stuff. An MAN do they got some interesting stuff!


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 31, 2014)

Once Again... WHERE THE HELL IS STEELEY???


----------



## mhpr262 (Apr 6, 2014)

There is a blog from a German woman who lives in paris with her husband and is absolutely clueless about cooking. She tries to remedy that by attending various cooking classes of which there seem to be untold numbers in Paris. The blog is regularly featured in SPIEGEL Online, the biggest German online news page. She has written a blog entry about Dehillerin, too:

http://frauneudeckerlerntendlichkochen.com/2012/12/28/das-wunderbarste-geschaft-von-paris/


----------



## Benuser (Apr 7, 2014)

mhpr262 said:


> There is a blog from a German woman who lives in paris with her husband and is absolutely clueless about cooking. She tries to remedy that by attending various cooking classes of which there seem to be untold numbers in Paris. The blog is regularly featured in SPIEGEL Online, the biggest German online news page. She has written a blog entry about Dehillerin, too:
> 
> http://frauneudeckerlerntendlichkochen.com/2012/12/28/das-wunderbarste-geschaft-von-paris/


Great read! Thanks a lot.


----------

